# Durham County Wildlife Club Archery Extravaganza



## pragmatic_lee

OK, most everyone has had a chance by now to make their 2010 debut on the Field courses along the east coast. Now it's time we come together and enjoy a full weekend of Field, Hunter, Animal, FITA, and maybe even some 3D. 

This coming weekend (05/01 & 05/02) the members of DCWC invite everyone to come join the fun. We'll start early on Sat. morning and be there till late Sun. afternoon/evening. In addition to all the great archery and excellent Jarlicker cooking, I delivered 12 gallons of ice cream to DCWC last Thu. Now Jarlicker, StrapOn, & myself sampled the Vanilla Nut last week and there's a good possibility that some other club members "had a taste" over the weekend, but there's plenty left and the Hersey distributor is only 6 miles from my house.

Anyone who would like to set up their tent, pop-up, RV, or travel trailer are welcomed to do so. Club rules dictate that for non-members to camp, there must be a member present; therefore, I plan to give up the comfort of a Sleep Inn room and set up my tent near the lake. :shade: Please let me know if you are planning to camp. DCWC has recently completed a total renovation of the club house rest rooms along with the addition of a fully handicap accessible rest room; however, showers are still not available, so plan accordingly. 

So who's planning to come to DCWC next weekend? Let the trash talk begin. :darkbeer:


----------



## treaton

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, most everyone has had a chance by now to make their 2010 debut on the Field courses along the east coast. Now it's time we come together and enjoy a full weekend of Field, Hunter, Animal, FITA, and maybe even some 3D.
> 
> This coming weekend (05/01 & 05/02) the members of DCWC invite everyone to come join the fun. We'll start early on Sat. morning and be there till late Sun. afternoon/evening. In addition to all the great archery and excellent Jarlicker cooking, I delivered 12 gallons of ice cream to DCWC last Thu. Now Jarlicker, StrapOn, & myself sampled the Vanilla Nut last week and there's a good possibility that some other club members "had a taste" over the weekend, but there's plenty left and the Hersey distributor is only 6 miles from my house.
> 
> Anyone who would like to set up their tent, pop-up, RV, or travel trailer are welcomed to do so. Club rules dictate that for non-members to camp, there must be a member present; therefore, I plan to give up the comfort of a Sleep Inn room and set up my tent near the lake. :shade: Please let me know if you are planning to camp. DCWC has recently completed a total renovation of the club house rest rooms along with the addition of a fully handicap accessible rest room; however, showers are still not available, so plan accordingly.
> 
> So who's planning to come to DCWC next weekend? Let the trash talk begin. :darkbeer:


What's everyone else going to have?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

treaton said:


> What's everyone else going to have?


I knew "ice cream" talk would drag you out of hiding.  I forgot to mention it, but I delivered 400 cones as well. 

I tell you what, the distributor is not open on the weekends, but if you eat all 12 gallons, I'll find a grocery store and restock out of my own pocket. :shade:


----------



## golfingguy27

I will be there for sure! I just got started in field (well really just got started in archery), but this will be my 5th straight weekend of shooting it, so I am starting to learn the game. I had my first big piece of humble pie yesterday when I took a big hit in points from where I was making progress, but I had fun and learned a lot. So I am PUMPED about coming to the Extravaganza! You guys may have to drag me off of the course though and I think I will pack a sling for my arm because I plan on shooting until it falls off. I'm also bringing my Rytera Alien setup for hunter class 3D so I can give that a try if there is some 3D shooting going on. All I need to do is make it through 3 days of work (I took off Thursday night, and usually have off Friday anyway), but it's going to be a long week with as much as I am looking forward to the weekend. See you all there!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> I will be there for sure! I just got started in field (well really just got started in archery), but this will be my 5th straight weekend of shooting it, so I am starting to learn the game. I had my first big piece of humble pie yesterday when I took a big hit in points from where I was making progress, but I had fun and learned a lot. So I am PUMPED about coming to the Extravaganza! You guys may have to drag me off of the course though and I think I will pack a sling for my arm because I plan on shooting until it falls off. I'm also bringing my Rytera Alien setup for hunter class 3D so I can give that a try if there is some 3D shooting going on. All I need to do is make it through 3 days of work (I took off Thursday night, and usually have off Friday anyway), but it's going to be a long week with as much as I am looking forward to the weekend. See you all there!


Know what you mean about the long weekend. Looking forward to meeting you!

Prag


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> Know what you mean about the long weekend. Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> Prag


Yeah.. looking forward to meeting you and a bunch of other guys too. One thing I love about field is that I haven't met one jerk yet in the bunch. It's cool to be able to put a face and personality to the people you read posts from every day on here.

Edit.. I better keep my options open here and add a word or two.. I should say "looking forward to meeting you and everybody else there.." hopelessly single guy here and I don't know if any single women will be attending.. lol


----------



## psargeant

Not sure if I'm going to stay the weekend yet...but might just set my tent up next to yours if the weather looks good. I'll be out sometime Saturday, just not sure when...see you all then...


----------



## golfingguy27

psargeant said:


> Not sure if I'm going to stay the weekend yet...but might just set my tent up next to yours if the weather looks good. I'll be out sometime Saturday, just not sure when...see you all then...


not sure if you were talking to me or treaton, but Dave and I haven't discussed specific plans yet.. as far as I know he was planning on staying in a motel room. I could go either way.

Oops.. just realized that was sarge that said that to prag... makes sense now! lol


----------



## silverdollar77

golfingguy27 said:


> I could go either way.
> 
> lol


You really are digging yourself a hole....:mg:


----------



## golfingguy27

silverdollar77 said:


> You really are digging yourself a hole....:mg:


well, I do have all of the purple in my setup for a reason (spoken with a lisp)...


----------



## Brown Hornet

I don't think Grimace knows what he is getting into :chortle:

Do you have 3 days worth of purple? :noidea:


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't think Grimace knows what he is getting into :chortle:
> 
> Do you have 3 days worth of purple? :noidea:


 Good question.. I am doing laundry as we speak.. I may have to go look for more Ravens gear this week...


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

When are you shootin' what ???


----------



## Brown Hornet

golfingguy27 said:


> Good question.. I am doing laundry as we speak.. I may have to go look for more Ravens gear this week...


Or you could just dress normal....instead of running around trying to look like the white Prince :chortle:

Your bow and quiver have enough purple that I don't think anyone is going to confuse you with anyone else :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> Or you could just dress normal....instead of running around trying to look like the white Prince :chortle:
> 
> Your bow and quiver have enough purple that I don't think anyone is going to confuse you with anyone else :chortle:


Hhhhmm.. so you don't think I should wear a "Rasberry Beret" and walk around all weekend singing "Purple Rain"??


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhhhmm.. so you don't think I should wear a "Rasberry Beret" and walk around all weekend singing "Purple Rain"??


Just depends on how big of an internet sensation you want to be. I know there will be more than one camera around there.


----------



## Spoon13

1stRockinArcher said:


> When are you shootin' what ???


If it's like last years, and I have no reason to believe it will be different, it is shoot what you want, when you want. Joe had Field faces on the front, Hunter on the back, the FITA bales, and Animal targets on the powerline. All we had to do was get a group together that wanted to shoot the same stuff and hit the trail.


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> Just depends on how big of an internet sensation you want to be. I know there will be more than one camera around there.


Well, I know I for one will have two cameras with me. My smaller one for carrying on the course, and my big SLR for taking good pics when I'm not shooting.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Spoon13 said:


> If it's like last years, and I have no reason to believe it will be different, it is shoot what you want, when you want. Joe had Field faces on the front, Hunter on the back, the FITA bales, and Animal targets on the powerline. All we had to do was get a group together that wanted to shoot the same stuff and hit the trail.


That is what I figured, I may try to make it one day or the other.
Still trying to get that 1st tournament under my belt for the year, I have been a slow starter this year.


----------



## Spoon13

1stRockinArcher said:


> That is what I figured, I may try to make it one day or the other.
> Still trying to get that 1st tournament under my belt for the year, I have been a slow starter this year.


Saturday will only be #2 for me. Still trying to work out some setup details. Don't have much time left before Sectionals though.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Spoon13 said:


> Saturday will only be #2 for me. Still trying to work out some setup details. Don't have much time left before Sectionals though.


I just set up a new bow this weekend, still got some fine tuning to do to it, before I venture out !!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Bring it on folks - even the purple 

Spoon is correct - get a group together and shoot what you want. If I can find a good spot, I may set up one of the extra FITA targets and practice some 60/50/40 - got to be ready for the Geezer games the next Thu.


----------



## NCSUarcher

This was my first field event ever last year and I had more fun than a ( I don't think I can say that on here...) anyway I had a freaking blast!!!! Great people, great food, and great course. UNFORTUNATELY I am working this weekend and will not be able attend, which makes me very disappointed. I just got my new bow to set-up for field anyway so hope to come shoot with you guys soon. Just tell spoon to keep on me about it!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

NCSUarcher said:


> This was my first field event ever last year and I had more fun than a ( I don't think I can say that on here...) anyway I had a freaking blast!!!! Great people, great food, and great course. UNFORTUNATELY I am working this weekend and will not be able attend, which makes me very disappointed. I just got my new bow to set-up for field anyway so hope to come shoot with you guys soon. Just tell spoon to keep on me about it!


Don't you work just down the road from DCWC? Surely you can find some time to come visit. :shade:


----------



## Rattleman

golfingguy27 said:


> not sure if you were talking to me or treaton, but Dave and I haven't discussed specific plans yet.. as far as I know he was planning on staying in a motel room. I could go either way.
> 
> Oops.. just realized that was sarge that said that to prag... makes sense now! lol


With a name like gadget Dave may want to find a room for himself


----------



## TANC

I hope to make it down on Saturday now that we have a big ASA shoot out of the way. :darkbeer:


----------



## PAUL PUGLISI

I may be there also... I guess the sleep inn is the best place around....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

PAUL PUGLISI said:


> I may be there also... I guess the sleep inn is the best place around....


For the money, I think the Sleep Inn is best. Remember DCWC is in the middle of RTP and nothing is cheap in RTP, except the "fun" at DCWC. :shade:


----------



## BOWGOD

Rattleman said:


> With a name like gadget Dave may want to find a room for himself



I was just thinking the same thing. Rasberry beret's, all the purple, "hopelessly single guy".......... My butt is already starting to pucker. Maybe I'll stay at the lake with Prag, just so there will be someone close to hear my screams if Grimace decides to get frisky.


----------



## golfingguy27

BOWGOD said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Rasberry beret's, all the purple, "hopelessly single guy".......... My butt is already starting to pucker. Maybe I'll stay at the lake with Prag, just so there will be someone close to hear my screams if Grimace decides to get frisky.


Oh come on Dave.. as Hinky told me when he was discussing what he owed me for fixing his string jig.. "there's nothing wrong with a little man love every once in a while.."


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. Rasberry beret's, all the purple, "hopelessly single guy".......... My butt is already starting to pucker. Maybe I'll stay at the lake with Prag, just so there will be someone close to hear my screams if Grimace decides to get frisky.


 Just get him hammered so he passes out 

a freaky, desperate Inspector Grimace is the ONLY reason I am glad I am not gonna be there :chortle:

and you guys are sharing a room....nightie night....keep your booty hole tight


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> Just get him hammered so he passes out
> 
> a freaky, desperate Inspector Grimace is the ONLY reason I am glad I am not gonna be there :chortle:
> 
> and you guys are sharing a room....nightie night....keep your booty hole tight


Note to self:

Call CIA friend and have BG and Grimace's room bugged. Could be some interesting tape.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Oh tthhhhtop it you guyssss.. you are thhooo thilly..


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Looking forward to a great time*

If it's like last year (which I know will be better this year) y'all are in for a blast.

I'll be staying at the Sleep Inn also. Sure don't want to be camping by the lake. Sounds too freaky, frisky for me You guys ain't right:wink:

Prag, are you sure you got enough ice cream so every one can have some after treaton gets his share???


----------



## Brown Hornet

golfingguy27 said:


> Oh tthhhhtop it you guyssss.. you are thhooo thilly..


Look Mr. Garrison.....you take that weird stuff over the the FITA forum :chortle:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*on second thought*

Maybe I better camp at the lake. Sounds like the freaky, frisky stuff will be at the Sleep Inn


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> Look Mr. Garrison.....you take that weird stuff over the the FITA forum :chortle:


lol.. I don't know who he is, but I can only imagine...


----------



## Brown Hornet

golfingguy27 said:


> lol.. I don't know who he is, but I can only imagine...


South Park......


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> South Park......


oh ok.. gotcha.. lol


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> If it's like last year (which I know will be better this year) y'all are in for a blast.
> 
> I'll be staying at the Sleep Inn also. Sure don't want to be camping by the lake. Sounds too freaky, frisky for me You guys ain't right:wink:
> 
> Prag, are you sure you got enough ice cream so every one can have some after treaton gets his share???


Looking forward to another great time/shoot. I'll check with Jarlicker today and be sure the 12 gallons of ice cream will be enough - if not, I know where to get more. :shade:

And unlike what's shown here, goats will be allowed.









But NOT these goats


----------



## psargeant

My sons are singing in church Sunday morning, so it looks like I won't be setting up the tent. Still planning on spending most of the day there Saturday though...


----------



## Spoon13

Still trying to figure out if I'm driving back and forth for both days or if I'm gonna get the wife and boys to come up and hang out for the evening and check in to the motel for the night.

Either way, I'll be there both days.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> Still trying to figure out if I'm driving back and forth for both days or if I'm gonna get the wife and boys to come up and hang out for the evening and check in to the motel for the night.
> 
> Either way, I'll be there both days.


If at all possible you'll want to stay over for the night. :shade:


----------



## NCSUarcher

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't you work just down the road from DCWC? Surely you can find some time to come visit. :shade:


Yes I do like 2 miles. I will try and get there a few thursdays here soon, I have to get my bow setup now.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> If at all possible you'll want to stay over for the night. :shade:


You guys are still planning on shooting Thursday night right?

I may have to head out that way to pick up something from Mac...if so, I plan on stopping and flinging with you...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> You guys are still planning on shooting Thursday night right?
> 
> I may have to head out that way to pick up something from Mac...if so, I plan on stopping and flinging with you...


We'll be right there - will even have a newbie (SilverDollar) showing up with his new bow.


----------



## psargeant

I will likely see you on Thursday then...


----------



## silverdollar77

I'll be there on Thursday, Saturday for a while and Sunday too.

I have my bow and am awaiting the other "stuff" in the mail. The package with the site and stabilizers is due to arrive at my door on Thursday...hopefully early!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Trader!!*



psargeant said:


> You guys are still planning on shooting Thursday night right?
> 
> I may have to head out that way to pick up something from Mac...if so, I plan on stopping and flinging with you...


So you are bailing out on shooting at the Moo-tel Thur!! Just be that way:bartstush::nyah:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> Looking forward to another great time/shoot. I'll check with Jarlicker today and be sure the 12 gallons of ice cream will be enough - if not, I know where to get more. :shade:
> 
> And unlike what's shown here, goats will be allowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But NOT these goats


I have yet to hear the goat story. We have to make sure Jarlicker drinks enough to tell me his famous goat story:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I have yet to hear the goat story. We have to make sure Jarlicker drinks enough to tell me his famous goat story:darkbeer:


He doesn't need to drink that much to tell that story :chortle:


----------



## X Hunter

Brown Hornet said:


> He doesn't need to drink that much to tell that story :chortle:


But the more we the listeners have had the better the story becomes.... Hut Hut Hut.......


----------



## psargeant

LoneEagle0607 said:


> So you are bailing out on shooting at the Moo-tel Thur!! Just be that way:bartstush::nyah:


Probably...Sarge jr's soccer season just ended. They went 31-6-1 (only 2 regular season losses!!!) won 2 league championships and 3 Tournament Championships...Mac is making me some posters for the boys and coaches since the team will be broken up next year (several of the kids including jr. have to move up while the coaches and their kids stay in U10)...Our banquet is Friday so I'm picking them up from Mac Thursday night if all goes well...


----------



## psargeant

X Hunter said:


> But the more we the listeners have had the better the story becomes.... Hut Hut Hut.......


Actually the first time I heard that story was on the drive back from a shoot in Galax Va stone sober...I had to pull off the road because I was laughing so hard I couldn't see...

I've heard it several times since then...and it is still almost that funny every time...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Things are coming together nicely. In addition to the NC shooters, there's folks coming from VA & WV that I am sure of. Not sure about any of the MD folks yet. Seems our friends from FL won't be able to make the trip this year. Ole South-Paaw has gone from NO work to 60+ hours per week. :mg: 

Jarlicker is hosting the Durham County "Geezer" Games today - just got off the phone with him and he said that since he would have all the FITA target stuff loaded on his trunk anyway he was wondering if he should set it up for the weekend as well. Of course I said: "YES". But instead of being in the blistering sun under the power lines like last year, the FITA/600/900 targets will be set of the big wide 80 yard lane on the back half.

Jarlicker also confirmed that he will be camping on site Sat. night as well, so bring your tent/whatever and join the fun.

Prag


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> Things are coming together nicely. In addition to the NC shooters, there's folks coming from VA & WV that I am sure of. Not sure about any of the MD folks yet. Seems our friends from FL won't be able to make the trip this year. Ole South-Paaw has gone from NO work to 60+ hours per week. :mg:
> 
> Jarlicker is hosting the Durham County "Geezer" Games today - just got off the phone with him and he said that since he would have all the FITA target stuff loaded on his trunk anyway he was wondering if he should set it up for the weekend as well. Of course I said: "YES". But instead of being in the blistering sun under the power lines like last year, the FITA/600/900 targets will be set of the big wide 80 yard lane on the back half.
> 
> Jarlicker also confirmed that he will be camping on site Sat. night as well, so bring your tent/whatever and join the fun.
> 
> Prag


One Marylander here! Don't think I'm a WV Hillbilly just because I'm showing up with Bowgod!!!


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> One Marylander here! Don't think I'm a WV Hillbilly just because I'm showing up with Bowgod!!!


:nono: that would be Fairylander...


----------



## silverdollar77

It looks like I won't be able to make it on Thursday...I should have checked the calendar first....#2 son has a concert at NC State...

but I will be there bright and early on Saturday knocking on some tent doors...what time does the gate open?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> It looks like I won't be able to make it on Thursday...I should have checked the calendar first....#2 son has a concert at NC State...
> 
> but I will be there bright and early on Saturday knocking on some tent doors...what time does the gate open?


I'll be there most likely no later than 7:30 ready to go. :shade:


----------



## golfingguy27

psargeant said:


> :nono: that would be Fairylander...


I'm not even gonna dignify that with a response...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> I'm not even gonna dignify that with a response...


MD Fairylanders and VA CommonWelchers, but you're all welcomed at DCWC. :shade:


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> I'm not even gonna dignify that with a response...





pragmatic_lee said:


> MD Fairylanders and VA CommonWelchers, but you're all welcomed at DCWC. :shade:


Exactly...get with the program Grimace:tongue::bartstush::nyah:


----------



## psargeant

silverdollar77 said:


> It looks like I won't be able to make it on Thursday...I should have checked the calendar first....#2 son has a concert at NC State...
> 
> but I will be there bright and early on Saturday knocking on some tent doors...what time does the gate open?


And here, I am going to make it...guess meeting you will have to wait until Saturday...


----------



## golfingguy27

All I know for sure is I just started my last shift at work for the week and I have a feeling it's going to be a long night. I am SO pumped about the weekend that tonight is going to seem like an eternity. I shot my Rytera Alien a ton this morning with the arrows I just built for it to use on the 3d course. My only problem is going to be deciding what to shoot when all weekend.


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> All I know for sure is I just started my last shift at work for the week and I have a feeling it's going to be a long night. I am SO pumped about the weekend that tonight is going to seem like an eternity. I shot my Rytera Alien a ton this morning with the arrows I just built for it to use on the 3d course. My only problem is going to be deciding what to shoot when all weekend.


I know I'll be bringing at least 2 bows...and spending at lease some time on both the Field range and FITA range...oh an probably the animals too...


----------



## psargeant

I see you lurking there Chris...you going to show up or what...???


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Planning on being there sometime, not just sure when yet, and maybe both days !!!
Still trying to get get my bow set up, and am going to work on a 60 site setting this afternoon, hopefully.
Don't know how much I will shoot, but right now I am planning on being there.

Oh Yeah, working with a new Stan Element release at the same time, makes things interesting !!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

psargeant said:


> Actually the first time I heard that story was on the drive back from a shoot in Galax Va stone sober...I had to pull off the road because I was laughing so hard I couldn't see...
> 
> I've heard it several times since then...and it is still almost that funny every time...


Then I HAVE to hear the story this weekend!!

I'm pumped and ready for this weekend also.


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> Exactly...get with the program Grimace:tongue::bartstush::nyah:


He is a little behind :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27

Brown Hornet said:


> He is a little behind :wink:



And you were making fun of me the other day? Stop looking at my behind!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

golfingguy27 said:


> And you were making fun of me the other day? Stop looking at my behind!!


I said you ARE a little behind.......not that you had one. :doh:

So that would mean one of two things....you need to catch up....or your an arse :doh: 

Now your post has given bubbleguts another reason to think about taking a tent....


----------



## BOWGOD

HEY PRAG

Are we allowed to fish in the lake if we camp? As of right now I am thinking hotel room, but a little bit of night fishing might be what it takes to sway the vote.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

1stRockinArcher said:


> Planning on being there sometime, not just sure when yet, and maybe both days !!!
> Still trying to get get my bow set up, and am going to work on a 60 site setting this afternoon, hopefully.
> Don't know how much I will shoot, but right now I am planning on being there.
> 
> Oh Yeah, working with a new Stan Element release at the same time, makes things interesting !!!


Looking forward to seeing you again Chris - been a while. And I'd really like to try out that Element. :shade:



LoneEagle0607 said:


> Then I HAVE to hear the story this weekend!!
> 
> I'm pumped and ready for this weekend also.


Girl, I am too - I probably won't sleep a wink Fri night. Going to DCWC this evening for some warm up. 



BOWGOD said:


> HEY PRAG
> 
> Are we allowed to fish in the lake if we camp? As of right now I am thinking hotel room, but a little bit of night fishing might be what it takes to sway the vote.


Don't see why not as long as you follow the rules "bass go back - keep all bream". And if you can figure out what time the automatic feeder goes off, it will be like shooting fish in a barrel. 

AND Hornet, it's not too late to conceal your bow in a discrete package and jump on AmTrak to Selma or Raleigh - picking you up at either station is NOT a problem.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Prag I wish buddy....really do.....throwing fishing in there makes not making it even more sucky  But I have a wedding to head to tomorrow....heading south though so I will keep an eye out for BG and Grimace 

and I don't know of any packages that could hold my bow and 37" B-Stinger that would make it "discrete" :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> Prag I wish buddy....really do.....throwing fishing in there makes not making it even more sucky  But I have a wedding to head to tomorrow....heading south though so I will keep an eye out for BG and Grimace
> 
> and I don't know of any packages that could hold my bow and 37" B-Stinger that would make it "discrete" :chortle:


Understand man - dress "pretty" for the wedding. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet

I will 

You guys make sure you don't have too much fun without me 

and make sure someone kicks Mac a time or two for me :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> I will
> 
> You guys make sure you don't have too much fun without me
> 
> and make sure someone kicks Mac a time or two for me :wink:


Are you kidding - just getting Mac to come to my house every other week to practice for the Geezer games takes an act of Congress. Getting him to drive all the way to DCWC from his new abode would require a guest appearance from Janice Joplin (and she's dead). :shade:

Can't post my favorite pix of Janice as she was wearing only beads, but here's a teaser to see if we can draw Mac out.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

MAC just needs to get his butt on down to DCWC!! He knows what fun he will be missing. It would take an act of congress to miss it!


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> MAC just needs to get his butt on down to DCWC!! He knows what fun he will be missing. It would take an act of congress to miss it!


Well maybe if you dress up like Janis Joplin.... :shade: I'll supply the beads. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant

:nono: that weren't right...you got things worked out with Mac yet for my printing stuff??? Let me know iffn' 'ya don't make it there...


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well maybe if you dress up like Janis Joplin.... :shade: I'll supply the beads. :darkbeer:


You wouldn't have many shooters for the weekend if I did that:shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> :nono: that weren't right...you got things worked out with Mac yet for my printing stuff??? Let me know iffn' 'ya don't make it there...


Don't worry about your stuff, I'll handle that - just show up at DCWC as early as possible. :shade:

Seriously, what time do you think you'll be there? I should be there by 4:00-4:30 after going by Mac's. Jarlicker is usually there by 5:15 and I think that is all that will be able to make it this week. Everyone else has something else going on - folks have just got to get their priorities straight. :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You wouldn't have many shooters for the weekend if I did that:shade:


I better hush on this line of talk before I get into trouble


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> I better hush on this line of talk before I get into trouble


Wouldn't want the mods to BAN you:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Wouldn't want the mods to BAN you:zip:


Heck no - I might have to do some actual work if I couldn't get on AT. :mg:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

pragmatic_lee said:


> Heck no - I might have to do some actual work if I couldn't get on AT. :mg:


Now THAT'S the truth!!:wink:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't worry about your stuff, I'll handle that - just show up at DCWC as early as possible. :shade:
> 
> Seriously, what time do you think you'll be there? I should be there by 4:00-4:30 after going by Mac's. Jarlicker is usually there by 5:15 and I think that is all that will be able to make it this week. Everyone else has something else going on - folks have just got to get their priorities straight. :shade:


It all kinda depends...we've got out big manager's meeting today scheduled from 1-4 that I need to be at...It is really about how long that ends up being...

If it goes overtime, your guess is as good as mine...

If it ends early...maybe good, maybe bad...too early and I'll have to come back and work out the rest of the day...just right and I can roll from there to DCWC...

Best case...5:00 ish...worst case hopefully 6:00ish...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> It all kinda depends...we've got out big manager's meeting today scheduled from 1-4 that I need to be at...It is really about how long that ends up being...
> 
> If it goes overtime, your guess is as good as mine...
> 
> If it ends early...maybe good, maybe bad...too early and I'll have to come back and work out the rest of the day...just right and I can roll from there to DCWC...
> 
> Best case...5:00 ish...worst case hopefully 6:00ish...


OK, just call me when you get on the road and have an ETA.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, just call me when you get on the road and have an ETA.


Will do :darkbeer:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Looks Like we will be there Saturday, for as much shooting as we can stand !!!!

Chris


----------



## Brown Hornet

What....Mac isn't gonna go play with you guys....how can he not go shoot that pretty red bow of his ukey:

and how can you have a "fun" weekend without the Segway :noidea: I am still having withdrawals from last year on the Hill without it :faint:

Mac is starting to remind me of someONE else I used to know :zip:


----------



## psargeant

Brown Hornet said:


> What....Mac isn't gonna go play with you guys....how can he not go shoot that pretty red bow of his ukey:
> 
> and how can you have a "fun" weekend without the Segway :noidea: I am still having withdrawals from last year on the Hill without it :faint:
> 
> Mac is starting to remind me of someONE else I used to know :zip:


You ain't kidding...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

brown hornet said:


> what....mac isn't gonna go play with you guys....how can he not go shoot that pretty red bow of his ukey:
> 
> And how can you have a "fun" weekend without the segway :noidea: I am still having withdrawals from last year on the hill without it :faint:
> 
> Mac is starting to remind me of someone else i used to know :zip:





psargeant said:


> you ain't kidding...


+1000


----------



## Brown Hornet

You aren't far from someONE....just call the lady of the house and talk her into shooting....he will follow her over :chortle:


----------



## silverdollar77

pragmatic_lee said:


> folks have just got to get their priorities straight. :shade:



...working on that....


----------



## Macaholic

Brown Hornet said:


> What....Mac isn't gonna go play with you guys....how can he not go shoot that pretty red bow of his ukey:
> 
> and how can you have a "fun" weekend without the Segway :noidea: I am still having withdrawals from last year on the Hill without it :faint:
> 
> Mac is starting to remind me of someONE else I used to know :zip:


how quickly they forget....I shoot Bluezzy now
...and the segway is still in trainning:darkbeer::darkbeer:

who knows.....I may come play for part of the day. we have a ton of stuff going on at the house so playing hooky on a work weekend is not a good thing.

Come on down and play in my yard some time Hornet...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> how quickly they forget....I shoot Bluezzy now
> ...and the segway is still in trainning:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> who knows.....I may come play for part of the day. we have a ton of stuff going on at the house so playing hooky on a work weekend is not a good thing.
> 
> Come on down and play in my yard some time Hornet...


He's alive - well maybe, can't believe he didn't comment on Janice. :shade:


----------



## Macaholic

pragmatic_lee said:


> He's alive - well maybe, can't believe he didn't comment on Janice. :shade:


.....SHE'S HOT!!!!!!!
I like that WILD thing personality....probably why I hang with ya'll:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Macaholic said:


> .....SHE'S HOT!!!!!!!
> I like that WILD thing personality....probably why I hang with ya'll:darkbeer::darkbeer:


The quintessential "bad girl" of the 60s. :tongue: :rockhard: :becky:


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

pragmatic_lee said:


> Looking forward to seeing you again Chris - been a while. And I'd really like to try out that Element. :shade:


I will let you try the Element, you let me try the Stinger


----------



## BOWGOD

Ok I'm starting to lean toward the camping. I think we might get a room Tomorrow night soo we can shower Saturday. 
Does anyone have any bright ideas as to how/where we could get a quick shower Sunday morning?

Prag, bring an air pump just in case we camp, I will need to pump up my air mattress.

Loneeagle:
Can we hit your room sunday morning for a quick shower?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

1stRockinArcher said:


> I will let you try the Element, you let me try the Stinger


DEAL! 



BOWGOD said:


> Ok I'm starting to lean toward the camping. I think we might get a room Tomorrow night soo we can shower Saturday.
> Does anyone have any bright ideas as to how/where we could get a quick shower Sunday morning?
> 
> Prag, bring an air pump just in case we camp, I will need to pump up my air mattress.
> 
> Loneeagle:
> Can we hit your room sunday morning for a quick shower?


Not that I like going without a daily shower, but some soap, a wash cloth and a sink full of water kept me clean until I was 13. Now, I know some of you young whipper-snappers can't imagine it, but I was 13 before we got an indoor bathroom.


----------



## silverdollar77

dang Prag, you didn't seem _*that
*_ old...was electricity around yet? :lol3:



pragmatic_lee said:


> DEAL!
> 
> 
> 
> I was 13 before we got an indoor bathroom.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> DEAL!
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I like going without a daily shower, but some soap, a wash cloth and a sink full of water kept me clean until I was 13. Now, I know some of you young whipper-snappers can't imagine it, but I was 13 before we got an indoor bathroom.


Arlis, get that dog outa our drinkin wata


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

I have not shot field for the last 2 years because of various reasons, I am looking forward to getting back in the game, and meeting a bunch of new people !!!!

See Ya'll Saturday !!!


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> I was 13 before we got an indoor bathroom.


I'm not impressed. I know you live in Johnston County and there is still a bunch of folks over there that haven't bought into all this new-fangled gadgetry like electricity, indoor plumbing and telophones.:zip::shade:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*that's fine*



BOWGOD said:


> Ok I'm starting to lean toward the camping. I think we might get a room Tomorrow night soo we can shower Saturday.
> Does anyone have any bright ideas as to how/where we could get a quick shower Sunday morning?
> 
> Prag, bring an air pump just in case we camp, I will need to pump up my air mattress.
> 
> Loneeagle:
> Can we hit your room sunday morning for a quick shower?



Can't be shooting with stinky people

Prag, you make sure you get down to the lake for a bird bath you're not allowed to stink either!!!


----------



## silverdollar77

Spoon13 said:


> I'm not impressed. I know you live in Johnston County and there is still a bunch of folks over there that haven't bought into all this new-fangled gadgetry like electricity, indoor plumbing and telophones.:zip::shade:



now I've known Prag only a short time, but I think I can attest to the fact that he has indeed embraced all the new fangled technology he can find :shade:

It's also fun to pick on him knowing he is at the club right now playing with some of his gadgets...


----------



## Spoon13

silverdollar77 said:


> now I've known Prag only a short time, but I think I can attest to the fact that he has indeed embraced all the new fangled technology he can find :shade:
> 
> It's also fun to pick on him knowing he is at the club right now playing with some of his gadgets...


But in Johnston County, that is the exception rather than the rule.:zip:


----------



## Ron Meadows

Well word must have leaked out that I'm coming..........just looked at the weather forecast and be damned if it ain't supposed to be hotter than hell with the blowers on!!! I'm thinking a good running jump in the lake might be in order for Saturday afternoon sometime!!!


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Lol*



Ron Meadows said:


> Well word must have leaked out that I'm coming..........just looked at the weather forecast and be damned if it ain't supposed to be hotter than hell with the blowers on!!! I'm thinking a good running jump in the lake might be in order for Saturday afternoon sometime!!!


It's not going to be THAT hot!! Sat. will be perfect, Sunday is looking pretty warm. Sunday would be a better day for a jump in the lake but knowing how hot natured you are both days will be good for you


----------



## BOWGOD

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Can't be shooting with stinky people
> 
> Prag, you make sure you get down to the lake for a bird bath you're not allowed to stink either!!!


Well let us all know where your staying, and we will line up outside your door first thing Sunday morning to commandeer your shower lol.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

OK, now that everyone has had fun picking on my "heritage", I'll just reinforce the statement that SilverDollar made. Yes, while all of you were talking about me, I was at DCWC along with Jarlicker, 3DShooter80, & Sarge. Not only did we get in the front 14 targets, but we also put a pretty good dent in the 3 gallon bucket of "Cookies & Cream" ice cream. 

I was going to get a sneak sampling before the others got there, but that new freezer Jarlicker just bought had the ice cream hard as a brick. I did manage to get about 8 oz out. BTW: If you ever have problems with you bow hand slipping on the riser, don't worry about grip tape - a little ice cream "residue" makes a very good grip. Anyway, I sat the ice cream out on the picnic table to thaw out some while we shot. By the time we got done, it was "just right". :shade:

Going to be a GREAT weekend - looking forward to seeing everyone!

Prag


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> OK, now that everyone has had fun picking on my "heritage", I'll just reinforce the statement that SilverDollar made. Yes, while all of you were talking about me, I was at DCWC along with Jarlicker, 3DShooter80, & Sarge. Not only did we get in the front 14 targets, but we also put a pretty good dent in the 3 gallon bucket of "Cookies & Cream" ice cream.
> 
> I was going to get a sneak sampling before the others got there, but that new freezer Jarlicker just bought had the ice cream hard as a brick. I did manage to get about 8 oz out. BTW: If you ever have problems with you bow hand slipping on the riser, don't worry about grip tape - a little ice cream "residue" makes a very good grip. Anyway, I sat the ice cream out on the picnic table to thaw out some while we shot. By the time we got done, it was "just right". :shade:
> 
> Going to be a GREAT weekend - looking forward to seeing everyone!
> 
> Prag


Going to need to print out a new marks card...I'm a little disappointed in the iPod's battery life...

That was some good Ice cream...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Going to need to print out a new marks card...I'm a little disappointed in the iPod's battery life...
> 
> That was some good Ice cream...


Sarge,
You need to check something on your iPad - I've had mine is some pretty strange "locations" and have never had the battery go completely dead like yours did yesterday.

Oh, I will be bringing my entire arsenal of iPad/iPhone charging devices. Only one I won't be bringing is this one. Sarge, I'm posting this pix only because I know that PhotoBucket is banned as your work location and you won't be able to see the pix till you get home.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sarge,
> You need to check something on your iPad - I've had mine is some pretty strange "locations" and have never had the battery go completely dead like yours did yesterday.
> 
> Oh, I will be bringing my entire arsenal of iPad/iPhone charging devices. Only one I won't be bringing is this one. Sarge, I'm posting this pix only because I know that PhotoBucket is banned as your work location and you won't be able to see the pix till you get home.


It must be a good 'un...

What the heck am I supposed to check though:noidea:?? I just got this thing for x-mas...can't replace the battery, and this is the 2nd time its done it to me...


----------



## silverdollar77

I need some help, please...


Most of you know I am just getting back into the sport after a 30 year layoff...

I have most of my equipment (except arrows...I know...kinda integral to the whole idea :mg...an '07 Pro Elite with 3k limbs, a Sure Loc sight, Peep kit, Doinker stabilizers, and a Golden Key arrow rest...

Neither the bow or sight came with mounting screws, so if anybody has a couple extra laying around who is coming this weekend it would be greatly appreciated...thanks


----------



## psargeant

silverdollar77 said:


> I need some help, please...
> 
> 
> Most of you know I am just getting back into the sport after a 30 year layoff...
> 
> I have most of my equipment (except arrows...I know...kinda integral to the whole idea :mg...an '07 Pro Elite with 3k limbs, a Sure Loc sight, Peep kit, Doinker stabilizers, and a Golden Key arrow rest...
> 
> Neither the bow or sight came with mounting screws, so if anybody has a couple extra laying around who is coming this weekend it would be greatly appreciated...thanks


Head on down to Lowes/Home Depot/Tru Value...they're 10-24 screws I think...you might want to carry your bow in just in case...There is nothing "special" about those babies...That's where I always get mine...

Do you need arrows to shoot this weekend? I'll go through my stuff and see what I have that might work if so...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> I need some help, please...
> 
> 
> Most of you know I am just getting back into the sport after a 30 year layoff...
> 
> I have most of my equipment (except arrows...I know...kinda integral to the whole idea :mg...an '07 Pro Elite with 3k limbs, a Sure Loc sight, Peep kit, Doinker stabilizers, and a Golden Key arrow rest...
> 
> Neither the bow or sight came with mounting screws, so if anybody has a couple extra laying around who is coming this weekend it would be greatly appreciated...thanks


Blaine,
I've got 6 ACC 3-28 in my bow case for you to use until you decide on your arrows. I also have the screws you need - didn't you see my reply to your PM this morning?


----------



## silverdollar77

wow...you guys are the greatest!!!

no Prag, I just did though...thanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> wow...you guys are the greatest!!!
> 
> no Prag, I just did though...thanks


Oh, and I have a Stan SX-2 thumb release for you to use as well. We got you covered.


----------



## silverdollar77

I might actually get to fling some arrows tomorrow!!!


:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## Spoon13

I was gonna try and bring something but all I have not in use is some 2512s and some 2712s. Not sure you would want to use either of those.

I have a couple of hinge releases if you think you might want to try one.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Spoon13 said:


> I was gonna try and bring something but all I have not in use is some 2512s and some 2712s. Not sure you would want to use either of those.
> 
> I have a couple of *hinge releases* if you think you might want to try one.


Might not be a bad idea - Jarlicker went straight from fingers to a hinge.


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Might not be a bad idea - Jarlicker went straight from fingers to a hinge.


I shoot my 3 finger Sweet Spot the majority of the time but I have a 4 finger and a 3 finger BT Gold in the pouch.


----------



## Brown Hornet

Spoon13 said:


> I shoot my 3 finger Sweet Spot the majority of the time but I have a 4 finger and a 3 finger BT Gold in the pouch.


don't look at or think about getting a new release until you get a chance to shoot the new Scott Mini Black Hole....that thing is silly nice


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> don't look at or think about getting a new release until you get a chance to shoot the new Scott Mini Black Hole....that thing is silly nice


How the heck do these companies come up with release names - Mini Black Hole / Scat?


----------



## Spoon13

Brown Hornet said:


> don't look at or think about getting a new release until you get a chance to shoot the new Scott Mini Black Hole....that thing is silly nice


I haven't been planning on getting one but I figure with the availability of so many releases this weekend I may have to try a few out and see what I think of some of the options.

I've never tried a Stan or a Scott. I had a Carter for a while but have been shooting exclusively TRUBall for a while. Never really had the urge to change up.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Spoon13 said:


> I haven't been planning on getting one but I figure with the availability of so many releases this weekend I may have to try a few out and see what I think of some of the options.
> 
> I've never tried a Stan or a Scott. I had a Carter for a while but have been shooting exclusively TRUBall for a while. Never really had the urge to change up.


Hey Spoon, I have a Stan Micro III 3 finger, and the New Stan Element 3 finger, I will let you try :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Friday (today)
Plentiful sunshine. Warm. High 83F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph.
Precip: 0%

Saturday
Sunshine along with some cloudy intervals. A stray afternoon thunderstorm is possible. High 88F. Winds SW at 10 to 20 mph.
Precip: 10%

Sunday
Times of sun and clouds. Highs in the low 90s and lows in the low 70s.
Precip: 10%


----------



## silverdollar77

I just got back from the State Farmers Market...there is some really nice stuff out there right now...including strawberries..

I got 8 pints that I'll cut up and bring along to serve along with that ice cream ...(if there's any left from Thursday:wink: )


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> I just got back from the State Farmers Market...there is some really nice stuff out there right now...including strawberries..
> 
> I got 8 pints that I'll cut up and bring along to serve along with that ice cream ...(if there's any left from Thursday:wink: )


You da man - All the fresh strawberries I've had this year have been really good so looking forward to some MORE.


----------



## silverdollar77

pragmatic_lee said:


> You da man - All the fresh strawberries I've had this year have been really good so looking forward to some MORE.



well they are Johnston county farmers...nothing else to do down there, right??? :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

silverdollar77 said:


> well they are Johnston county farmers...nothing else to do down there, right??? :shade:


Grow strawberries and make moon-shine - that's about it. :shade:
Except for maybe some strawberry beer on occasion


----------



## Spoon13

pragmatic_lee said:


> Grow strawberries and make moon-shine - that's about it. :shade:
> Except for maybe some strawberry beer on occasion


I LOVE strawberries. Unfortunately that is one of the things that I really miss eating since my problems a couple of years ago.

Now a bottle of strawberry beer I'm sure wouldn't cause me any problems (hint, hint)


----------



## Spoon13

1stRockinArcher said:


> Hey Spoon, I have a Stan Micro III 3 finger, and the New Stan Element 3 finger, I will let you try :shade:


Cool. I appreciate it. Definitely want to give them a shot. I've heard lots about Stan releases. Looking forward to giving them a shot. (get it, shot):shade:


----------



## TANC

Can someone post the easiest way to get there to the gate coming in on 40E from Greensboro. I'm thinking exit at 55 in RTP towards Apex and the road to the gate is on the left, but I don't remember its' name.


----------



## silverdollar77

take the Page Road Exit...turn right at end of ramp...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

TANC said:


> Can someone post the easiest way to get there to the gate coming in on 40E from Greensboro. I'm thinking exit at 55 in RTP towards Apex and the road to the gate is on the left, but I don't remember its' name.





silverdollar77 said:


> take the Page Road Exit...turn right at end of ramp...


Actually coming from Greensboro, I'd take the Davis Drive exit (# 280). Cross over 54 - you'll pass some of new apartments on both sides of the road and then you'll come to another light. There's a sign (Hobson road), but it's hard to see. It's the first light AFTER crossing 54.

Turn right on Hobson - continue past the EPA & CDC centers. You'll turn left into DCWC just "before" the road starts to divide.

Scroll down to the bottom of this link for a map. http://www.dcwc.info/public_info.php


----------



## Moparmatty

Have a good time this weekend everyone. 

I'll be thinking of you while I'm working. 

Might have to try and make it down there next year as I think the Hillbilly shoot is off of my list as long as I'm working my current job.


----------



## golfingguy27

as long as people are offering up releases to try, if anybody has small hands like me and has a hinge release they like, let me know. I love my Evolution, but want to start looking at some hinges to start playing with.. Dave and I are camping out at Macaholic's place tonight. I will have to see what time I can drag him out of bed and get him to the range. And by the way, thanks a TON Mac.. the dinner and conversation was great! Man I'm glad I chose this game rather than the other. The cool kids definately play this game.


----------



## Macaholic

golfingguy27 said:


> as long as people are offering up releases to try, if anybody has small hands like me and has a hinge release they like, let me know. I love my Evolution, but want to start looking at some hinges to start playing with.. Dave and I are camping out at Macaholic's place tonight. I will have to see what time I can drag him out of bed and get him to the range. And by the way, thanks a TON Mac.. the dinner and conversation was great! Man I'm glad I chose this game rather than the other. The cool kids definately play this game.


GREAT to have you guys here!
the Hilton East always has a light on for archery-crazies:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

.....besides, we ALL gonna have some FUN this weekend


----------



## Spoon13

Getting ready to pull out and head that way. I'll be there in a touch over an hour. You can try any of my TRUBalls. 

See ya in a few.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> Getting ready to pull out and head that way. I'll be there in a touch over an hour. You can try any of my TRUBalls.
> 
> See ya in a few.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I woke up at 5:48, tried to go back to sleep but I am pumped about getting to the range. So far Dave is still sawing logs in his room. I will probably wake him up soon so we can head over there and get this party started!


----------



## Macaholic

golfingguy27 said:


> I woke up at 5:48, tried to go back to sleep but I am pumped about getting to the range. So far Dave is still sawing logs in his room. I will probably wake him up soon so we can head over there and get this party started!


coffee's on....come get some...


----------



## 3dshooter80

I can't believe that Macaholic poseted at 6:40 am!! I was under the impression that he thought there was only one "6" on the clock face!!:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet

It sure is muggy down here in North Carolina at 9:30 in the morning....

Surprise


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Great day Good turnout More to follow when I get on a real keyboard


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

Hate I had to miss this weekend :sad:
Things came up at the last minute, and I wasn't able to make it.

Some of you will be seeing me at tournaments . . . Soon !!!! :shade:

Have fun and shoot straight everyone !!!


----------



## Brown Hornet

Sorry guys the phone battery died yesterday so no updates :doh:

But things went well for the most part  if it wasn't for a bonehead 16....and a forgetting to set my site zero I would have posted my first 540 :doh: but I still did well. First round with actual marks and missed a PB by 4 points so I am happy. 

However I wasn't the only person with brain farts yesterday....there was a good deal of "farting" going on....

and we did find out that X10s don't do well bouncing off the side of a PINE tree and hitting a target sideways....so far testeing shows that they break into 3 sections :chortle:

X Hunter 550
Lucas K 544
3Dshooter80 538
Treaton 537
Bowgod 532 ** not a PB * either :zip:
Hornet 531
Spoon13 531
Bobby K 526
Prag 524
Sarge 519
Steve C 517
Mac 512
Loneeagle 507
Grimace 486
Ron DNF 

Everyone finished the animal round but Bowgod, Lucas, X Hunter and I....we were gonna get left and it was a long walk....but X Hunter and I were tied after 16 or 17 when we made the dash for the trucks. 

More later....and plenty of pics :wink:

Oh yeah and Grimace and Bowgod tried to team up on me in night fishing bass battle and lost 6-2 :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty

Sources tell me that Bowgod's score should really be posted as a 527. 

How did that target with the X-10'd tree score for that archer? Seems to me that if 4 arrows were shot but the one that broke had all 3 pieces sticking in the target face, that would make it be like he shot 6 arrows. So did you pull the highest scoring arrow and deduct 1 or 2 points for shooting too many arrows? :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw

Moparmatty said:


> Sources tell me that Bowgod's score should really be posted as a 527.
> 
> How did that target with the X-10'd tree score for that archer? Seems to me that if 4 arrows were shot but the one that broke had all 3 pieces sticking in the target face, that would make it be like he shot 6 arrows. So did you pull the highest scoring arrow and deduct 1 or 2 points for shooting too many arrows? :chortle:





PHP:




NO-WAY...it had to be the FAN ... LOLOLOLOL


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

wow...too rich for my blood...side impact testing with X 10's! Sounds like a great shoot, looking forward to the pic's.


----------



## Brown Hornet

1st half done today....

XHunter 280 first clean half on this range
Hornet 268
Spoon 266
Steve 259
BG 266
Grimace 237


----------



## Brown Hornet

It was the fan....but nothing stuck in the target...and on top of that it was just an extra arrow since he had shot the wrong target :doh:


----------



## Lefty1Ghost

Brown Hornet said:


> 1st half done today....
> 
> XHunter 280 first clean half on this range
> Hornet 268
> Spoon 266
> Steve 259
> BG 266
> Grimace 237


seems like 1 half of that range was cleaned in the first Sectionals there when the range was first put in on the 1-14 side. I can't remember the guys name though.


----------



## south-paaw

littl' tid-bits here and there... birdies are telling me that these Freestylers ain't freestyling very much.... 
keep forgeting to take-5.... or thumb-it coming down.... :zip:..!!!

LOL...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## south-paaw

Jarlicker is sitting in the club house counting bank and straightening up, whilst the rest of em' are still shootin' it up ! .... Pooor Joe... you need to sit down, :darkbeer::darkbeer:... and let those boys do some of the finishing touches !!..:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet

Jarlicker is an evil SOB that's all I am gonna say about that :chortle:

I am wore out and should have stopped after the first half this morning :doh: :chortle:


----------



## jarlicker

Lefty tell those guys all about all that fine archery skill you brought down here from Kentucky. Yes you were the first to clean a half out here. I think each half has been cleaned twice know. Brad tied the course 14 Field / 14 Hunter round recourd with a 556. He shares the honor with Bob Peterson from MD.

Good to see you checking up on us.
I hope you are still shooting somewhere!


----------



## jarlicker

We were trying to figure out the Pecking order for Silverdollar to start chipping away at. The usual pick on Mac wont be real easy seeing how we dont get to see him much any more.

Who will be the first to fall.
Prag
SCarson
Lone eagle
Psarge
jarlicker
3dshooter
Spoon
or some other patsy
Silverdollar says he has a bit of a compeitive streak in him.
Heck we even had the National Champ set up his bow for him at the shoot this weekend. That ought to give him a nudge in the right direction.
Hey were is chopper steve and fast eddie when we need a patsy?
Southpaw you have escaped nicely this weekend. Your dishonor is safe for another year.


----------



## silverdollar77

well I did say that I was gonna start with the biggest pecker first...hahahahaha


----------



## south-paaw

*Thanks Joe*

LOLOL...

:angel::angel:



( just got to know when to stay on the porch !!... hehehehe )


----------



## LoneEagle0607

jarlicker said:


> We were trying to figure out the Pecking order for Silverdollar to start chipping away at. The usual pick on Mac wont be real easy seeing how we dont get to see him much any more.
> 
> Who will be the first to fall.
> Prag
> SCarson
> Lone eagle
> Psarge
> jarlicker
> 3dshooter
> Spoon
> or some other patsy
> Silverdollar says he has a bit of a compeitive streak in him.
> Heck we even had the National Champ set up his bow for him at the shoot this weekend. That ought to give him a nudge in the right direction.
> Hey were is chopper steve and fast eddie when we need a patsy?
> Southpaw you have escaped nicely this weekend. Your dishonor is safe for another year.


Don't give Silverdollar77 any ideas:mg:


----------



## silverdollar77

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Don't give Silverdollar77 any ideas:mg:


too late


----------



## LoneEagle0607

*Big thanks to Jarlicker & Prag*

what a great weekend! Wanted to say a BIG thanks to both of you for hosting another great event:smile:

Good turnout. Got to meet some people in person I only knew on here by name. Nice to put a face with a name.

As usual, the food was great. Jarlicker is the bomb on the grill:set1_applaud:

Thanks again guys:darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*WHATTTTTTTT???????????????????????????????

Not one picture from this weekend up there?????????????

What gives????????????????

Sorry I missed it.....sounds like you all had a Good Time and the weather held off for you.....

"Mr. GOTLUCKY" shot in the Georgia Sporting Clay State Championship tournament this weekend and his "COACH" had to be there for him.....in more ways than one.....:wink:
Hopefully next year there will not be a conflict of dates.*
.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

It was a GREAT weekend. Sorry I wasn't up to my normal cheerful self on Sunday, but was/am having some physical issues with my feet and ankles. :thumbs_do But, heck, if Dion can make it around 28, then hike to the Animal range, shoot 28 and then hike back, I guess I don't need to complain.

It was good to see many repeats from last year in addition those who were visiting DCWC for the first time. But Jarlicker/SilverDollar, we need to talk about this "pecking order" thing. And my comment is "pick on someone your own age". 

I got about 30 pix from this weekend, but just realized about 10 minutes ago that my new laptop does not have a slot that will accept the camera's card. Going to have to dig up a cable. :angry:

I know Brown Hornet has lots of pix, so maybe he can get his posted today. I'll search the office and see if I can find a cable here - if not, I'll post mine up from home.

Anyone else who has pix, please share them.


----------



## psargeant

1stRockinArcher said:


> Hate I had to miss this weekend :sad:
> Things came up at the last minute, and I wasn't able to make it.
> 
> Some of you will be seeing me at tournaments . . . Soon !!!! :shade:
> 
> Have fun and shoot straight everyone !!!


We'll believe it when we see it...


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

psargeant said:


> We'll believe it when we see it...


I knew I would get a rise out of someone !!! 

You will see it, and Ya'll better get ready I am bringing Game !!!

Just not sure which game I will bring :mg:


----------



## psargeant

1stRockinArcher said:


> I knew I would get a rise out of someone !!!
> 
> You will see it, and Ya'll better get ready I am bringing Game !!!
> 
> Just not sure which game I will bring :mg:


I'm thinking "C":noidea:

It will be good to see you...if we ever do that is :tongue:


----------



## psargeant

jarlicker said:


> We were trying to figure out the Pecking order for Silverdollar to start chipping away at. The usual pick on Mac wont be real easy seeing how we dont get to see him much any more.
> 
> Who will be the first to fall.
> Prag
> SCarson
> Lone eagle
> Psarge
> jarlicker
> 3dshooter
> Spoon
> or some other patsy
> Silverdollar says he has a bit of a compeitive streak in him.
> Heck we even had the National Champ set up his bow for him at the shoot this weekend. That ought to give him a nudge in the right direction.
> Hey were is chopper steve and fast eddie when we need a patsy?
> Southpaw you have escaped nicely this weekend. Your dishonor is safe for another year.


Here's the way I see it anyway...

Rockinarcher...this one should be pretty easy...he never shows...
no_X_eddie- slightly tougher...at least he shoots indoors...
Mac- typical whooping boy when around...
Loneeagle- but her game is coming around nicely...
prag...because he's prag...
Scarson/psarge- take your pick
Spoon13-chewie that he is...
jarlicker- low on the list for him, but I suspect this will change eventually...
Treaton- tearing it up...and shooting like 4 rounds a day right now...
3d-shooter80- if he ever loses the chewie tendency, look out...

I won't include the commonwelchers...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Here's the way I see it anyway...
> 
> Rockinarcher...this one should be pretty easy...he never shows...
> no_X_eddie- slightly tougher...at least he shoots indoors...
> Mac- typical whooping boy when around...
> Loneeagle- but her game is coming around nicely...
> prag...because he's prag...
> Scarson/psarge- take your pick
> Spoon13-chewie that he is...
> jarlicker- low on the list for him, but I suspect this will change eventually...
> Treaton- tearing it up...and shooting like 4 rounds a day right now...
> 3d-shooter80- if he ever loses the chewie tendency, look out...
> 
> I won't include the commonwelchers...


What the hay? :angry: You listed me above both you and SCarson even after the "whooping" I put on the both of you on Sat. Now granted, Carson got me back on Sun even if I had managed to finish. :teeth: But Sarge, come on - if you ever had it, it's long gone now. 

EDIT: Another "new" regular in the Raleigh/Durham area is D. Hawlk, better known as "StrapOn". He is going to be a force to be reckoned with once we get him coming to the Field shoots. Of course, I'm not sure what happened to him at Redding - his results are listed in the SMFS - Pro group.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> What the hay? :angry: You listed me above both you and SCarson even after the "whooping" I put on the both of you on Sat. Now granted, Carson got me back on Sun even if I had managed to finish. :teeth: But Sarge, come on - if you ever had it, it's long gone now.
> 
> EDIT: Another "new" regular in the Raleigh/Durham area is D. Hawlk, better known as "StrapOn". He is going to be a force to be reckoned with once we get him coming to the Field shoots. Of course, I'm not sure what happened to him at Redding - his results are listed in the SMFS - Pro group.


Let's see Carson... got you back on Sunday...my 2nd half beat yours...

and lets face it...you're prag:tongue::tongue::nyah:

I've got some work left to do for sure, but I really do feel as though I am turning a corner with my shooting so far this year...

The second half, if the dots were 1/4" bigger I would have shot in the low to mid 70's...last year when I missed (which I did a lot) they were outside the proline...I doubt I'm going to seriously threaten anyone worth threatening, but for the first time in quite awhile, I feel good about my shooting...


----------



## Spoon13

psargeant said:


> Here's the way I see it anyway...
> 
> Rockinarcher...this one should be pretty easy...he never shows...
> no_X_eddie- slightly tougher...at least he shoots indoors...
> Mac- typical whooping boy when around...
> Loneeagle- but her game is coming around nicely...
> prag...because he's prag...
> Scarson/psarge- take your pick
> Spoon13-chewie that he is...
> jarlicker- low on the list for him, but I suspect this will change eventually...
> Treaton- tearing it up...and shooting like 4 rounds a day right now...
> 3d-shooter80- if he ever loses the chewie tendency, look out...
> 
> I won't include the commonwelchers...


I can't help but notice that 2 of the top 4 you have listed are, dare I say it, former CHEWIES!!!!!! :mg:

Just thought I'd point that out.:shade:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

*Thanks ! ! !*

Jarlicker, Prag, thanks for the hospitality. It was great seeing everyone and meeting several of you for the first time.

I had a great time shooting Jarlicker's Revenge on Saturday. After 11 hours of shooting (practice, field, more practice, hunter, animal, more field) with only 2 ice cream breaks, I wasn't up to the challenge of another full day. Sorry I bailed on you guys.

Jarlicker, I left an arrow somewhere in the grassy field near the 1st animal. My attempt at gaining 5 points on the 57 yard moose with an eye shot was unsuccessful. I touched a tree somewhere along the way and finished last in my group.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher

psargeant said:


> I'm thinking "C":noidea:
> 
> It will be good to see you...if we ever do that is :tongue:


After a 2 year layoff, I'll be glad if I just score all the arrows !!!


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> I can't help but notice that 2 of the top 4 you have listed are, dare I say it, former CHEWIES!!!!!! :mg:
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out.:shade:


Well, everybody needs to start somewhere.. just some of us are fortunate enough to start in the right place, others need to be converted...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Jarlicker, Prag, thanks for the hospitality. It was great seeing everyone and meeting several of you for the first time.
> 
> I had a great time shooting Jarlicker's Revenge on Saturday. After 11 hours of shooting (practice, field, more practice, hunter, animal, more field) with only 2 ice cream breaks, I wasn't up to the challenge of another full day. Sorry I bailed on you guys.
> 
> Jarlicker, I left an arrow somewhere in the grassy field near the 1st animal. My attempt at gaining 5 points on the 57 yard moose with an eye shot was unsuccessful. I touched a tree somewhere along the way and finished last in my group.


Dean,
I wouldn't worry about the arrow in the grassy field since Jarlicker himself seemed to be shooting at the clay pigeons. Best hope of recovering those arrows will be the next time they do the lead recovery on the Trap/Skeet field.

Glad you had a good time and still looking forward to actually shooting with you again. Maybe at Yadkin in a couple of weeks.


----------



## psargeant

Spoon13 said:


> I can't help but notice that 2 of the top 4 you have listed are, dare I say it, former CHEWIES!!!!!! :mg:
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out.:shade:


I only put you in there because of the "former" part...

Chad is listed simply because he is one of the Raleigh crew...if we weren't talking about a guy from that area chad wouldn't be listed as I've never seen him shoot anywhere else...

Plus you guys are a different kind of chewie:wink:...


----------



## psargeant

1stRockinArcher said:


> After a 2 year layoff, I'll be glad if I just score all the arrows !!!


Me too...and I ain't been laid out for 2 years...


----------



## Spoon13

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, everybody needs to start somewhere.. just some of us are fortunate enough to start in the right place, others need to be converted...


Touche my friend.

I enjoyed getting to shoot with you yesterday. Hope you guys had an uneventful trip home.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

golfingguy27 said:


> Well, everybody needs to start somewhere.. just some of us are fortunate enough to start in the right place, others need to be converted...


Well that's 2 of WV/MD/VA travelers that have reported in - you and Hornet. Wonder is BowGod has even got out of bed yet. I got home about 5:30 PM - got a shower and crashed in my recliner. When I got up at 9:30 to go to my bed, I thought of you guys and wondered if you were home yet. In fact I said a little prayer when I got to bed for all our friends that drove the long distances to join us.


----------



## golfingguy27

Spoon13 said:


> Touche my friend.
> 
> I enjoyed getting to shoot with you yesterday. Hope you guys had an uneventful trip home.


Thanks.. I really enjoyed shooting with you too. I enjoyed shooting with everybody this weekend. I enjoy shooting with new people and trying to pick up the little hints and tips along the way. Our trip home was relatively uneventful, and the few "events" just added to the memories of a good weekend. Just picture Bowgod jumping out of my still moving vehicle and running into McDonalds bathroom after waking up from a nap to the sounds of water sloshing around in a cooler and missing an exit for a rest stop....


----------



## golfingguy27

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well that's 2 of WV/MD/VA travelers that have reported in - you and Hornet. Wonder is BowGod has even got out of bed yet. I got home about 5:30 PM - got a shower and crashed in my recliner. When I got up at 9:30 to go to my bed, I thought of you guys and wondered if you were home yet. In fact I said a little prayer when I got to bed for all our friends that drove the long distances to join us.


Thanks so much for the thoughts and prayer Lee. You are definately a first class guy. We had a very smooth drive up until the last 50 miles or so before we got to Hornet's, then hit a bunch of traffic. We dropped Hornet off at his place around 10, I returned Bowgod to Jen's care around 11:15, I got home around 12 after picking up my puppy from a friend's house, and Bowgod & Jen should have gotten home around 12:30 after driving from Frederick to West by God Virginia.


----------



## psargeant

golfingguy27 said:


> Thanks so much for the thoughts and prayer Lee. You are definately a first class guy. We had a very smooth drive up until the last 50 miles or so before we got to Hornet's, then hit a bunch of traffic. We dropped Hornet off at his place around 10, I returned Bowgod to Jen's care around 11:15, I got home around 12 after picking up my puppy from a friend's house, and Bowgod & Jen should have gotten home around 12:30 after driving from Frederick to West by God Virginia.


Good to hear you all made it back safe...


----------



## SCarson

*Things that may you go hmmmmm...*



pragmatic_lee said:


> What the hay? :angry: You listed me above both you and SCarson even after the "whooping" I put on the both of you on Sat. Now granted, Carson got me back on Sun even if I had managed to finish. :teeth: But Sarge, come on - if you ever had it, it's long gone now.


Let's see about who got whom....Yeah, I admit you got me by what...7 on Saturday? Then you turned around and did what...something like MINUS 3 or 4 on the Animal round after claiming to be 5 up at the 14th Animal target? (Or was that LoneEagle's claim?) Treaton had the card for our group, but I think I was 4 or 5 up at the end of the Animal. AND had to deal with the all the insults to my dog from the 3 peanuts in the gallery.:nyah::nyah:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

SCarson said:


> Let's see about who got whom....Yeah, I admit you got me by what...7 on Saturday? Then you turned around and did what...something like MINUS 3 or 4 on the Animal round after claiming to be 5 up at the 14th Animal target? (Or was that LoneEagle's claim?) Treaton had the card for our group, but I think I was 4 or 5 up at the end of the Animal. AND had to deal with the all the insults to my dog from the 3 peanuts in the gallery.:nyah::nyah:


Actually I finished 3 up on the Animal round after being up 6 at one point. And all those dog comments were from LoneEagle & Jarlicker - I just got caught in the middle. :angel: 

And remember, the results of the NCFAA shoots are available to the public and it seems that not only did I get you by 7 on Sat., I'm averaging getting you by 7 on all the shoots we have shot together this year. Actually it is 7.67  So :nyah::nyah: back at ya.


----------



## BOWGOD

YAWN, STRETCH, AHHHHHHHHH

Man it sure felt good to sleeep in my own bed again.

It was a great week ends. Finally after waiting a long year, I was able to get my revenge on "Jarlicker's revenge" 

It was great seeing some of my southern friends again. Thanks Joe for having us, and thanks to Mac, for putting us up Friday night.

But I have got to get back to work now.


----------



## BOWGOD

I didn't catch many scores from yesterday, but here is what I did get:
X-hunter 280/276.........556 (great shooting)
Spoon 266/266............532 (great to finally get to shoot a round with ya)
Hornet 268/259...........527 (I think he may have melted on the second half)
Grimace 237/237.........474 (at least you were consistent:shade
Bowgod 266/264.........530
PRAG DNF (he's getting old)
Scarson for the life of me I can not remember what you shot, but it was great shooting with you. Hopefully we will do it again one day.

I know Hornet, grimace, and myself all shot like chit on that second half. we caught many of lucky lines, but all 3 of us were worn out, and ready to head back north out of hell's furnace. 
I've said it before, and I'll say it again jarlicker is one SICK PUPPY. I think the field archery community needs to thank the archery gods that Joe doesn't have any real land he could build a course on. If he were to design a course some place like Cumberland we'd all be in deep trouble.

Feel free to post up any I may have missed.


----------



## silverdollar77

let it be known...and a simple decree...

I did not say that I was going to start "taking people out"...I think that was Jarlickers idea...

I DID say that I have a wee bit of a competitive streak in me :angel: but that is between me and myself... 

When I take on a challenge (and I assure you this will at the least be that after a 30 some odd year layoff !!!) I want to do the best I can with what I've been given...

...and don't worry Prag...I'll pick on someone my own age....(yeah right!!!)

thanks again everybody


----------



## BOWGOD

Moparmatty said:


> Sources tell me that Bowgod's score should really be posted as a 527.
> 
> How did that target with the X-10'd tree score for that archer? Seems to me that if 4 arrows were shot but the one that broke had all 3 pieces sticking in the target face, that would make it be like he shot 6 arrows. So did you pull the highest scoring arrow and deduct 1 or 2 points for shooting too many arrows? :chortle:


Yeah we picked up a stray at the half and changed the flow of things going from shooting a 3some to a 4some. I shot the wrong target to start the next half, but the vote was unanimous to let me start the target over. If sarge hadn't jumped in our group at the half I would have at least tied my PB because the arrow I shot into the wrong target hit the dot, but when I started over on the wrong target I missed the first shot, and scored an 18 rather than a 19.
If the vote would not have been unanimous about me starting over I would have taken the 0, and been happy with a 27, but like sarge, and prag said it wasn't no National shoot, if it was a national shoot our rotation, and group size wouldn't have changed at the half.


----------



## SCarson

It was good shooting with you too, BG, as well as Hornet and Grimace. I ended up with 257/260 517. I started catching onto the wipe-out wave about 11 or 12 on the front (second) half on Sunday.

Glad y'all could make it down and made it back safely.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

SCarson said:


> Let's see about who got whom....Yeah, I admit you got me by what...7 on Saturday? Then you turned around and did what...something like MINUS 3 or 4 on the Animal round after claiming to be 5 up at the 14th Animal target? (Or was that LoneEagle's claim?) Treaton had the card for our group, but I think I was 4 or 5 up at the end of the Animal. AND had to deal with the all the insults to my dog from the 3 peanuts in the gallery.:nyah::nyah:


The 3 peanunts in the gallery have to talk about something. Might as well be your dog:angel:


----------



## LoneEagle0607

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Jarlicker, Prag, thanks for the hospitality. It was great seeing everyone and meeting several of you for the first time.
> 
> I had a great time shooting Jarlicker's Revenge on Saturday. After 11 hours of shooting (practice, field, more practice, hunter, animal, more field) with only 2 ice cream breaks, I wasn't up to the challenge of another full day. Sorry I bailed on you guys.
> 
> Jarlicker, I left an arrow somewhere in the grassy field near the 1st animal. My attempt at gaining 5 points on the 57 yard moose with an eye shot was unsuccessful. I touched a tree somewhere along the way and finished last in my group.


We wondered what happened to you. When you didn't show up Sun. I figured that Sleep Inn bed must be feeling mighty good!! Glad you made it for Sat.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> What the hay? :angry: You listed me above both you and SCarson even after the "whooping" I put on the both of you on Sat. Now granted, Carson got me back on Sun even if I had managed to finish. :teeth: But Sarge, come on - if you ever had it, it's long gone now.
> 
> EDIT: Another "new" regular in the Raleigh/Durham area is D. Hawlk, better known as "StrapOn". He is going to be a force to be reckoned with once we get him coming to the Field shoots. Of course, I'm not sure what happened to him at Redding - his results are listed in the SMFS - Pro group.


Dude...his AT handle is StrapOn...


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah we picked up a stray at the half and changed the flow of things going from shooting a 3some to a 4some. I shot the wrong target to start the next half, but the vote was unanimous to let me start the target over. If sarge hadn't jumped in our group at the half I would have at least tied my PB because the arrow I shot into the wrong target hit the dot, but when I started over on the wrong target I missed the first shot, and scored an 18 rather than a 19.
> If the vote would not have been unanimous about me starting over I would have taken the 0, and been happy with a 27, but like sarge, and prag said it wasn't no National shoot, if it was a national shoot our rotation, and group size wouldn't have changed at the half.


Ahem...I jumped into the empty spot on the line you weren't on...it didn't change the flow at all for you, didn't have to change targets, shoot out of the order you were supposed to or anything...

You even shot at a dot with arrows already in it. If you're the bottom guy coming from the top, cranking an arrow into the wrong dot is pretty easy since there aren't any arrows in it... being the top guy and shooting at a bottom dot filled with arrows is a whole different ball of wax:doh::doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Dude...his AT handle is StrapOn...


Actually he doesn't get on AT. Indoor_Eddie gave him that name - you'll have to see him "suited up" to appreciate the name. :shade:


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually he doesn't get on AT. Indoor_Eddie gave him that name - you'll have to see him "suited up" to appreciate the name. :shade:


Well at least he didn't give that name to himself...and that would be no_x_eddie


----------



## bowhunter_va_28

LoneEagle0607 said:


> We wondered what happened to you. When you didn't show up Sun. I figured that Sleep Inn bed must be feeling mighty good!! Glad you made it for Sat.


It was good seeing you. SCarson wasn't distracted enough on the animal round. He kept center punching dots. You'll have to give me the scoop on his dogs so I can try to rattle his cage a little the next time.

I hope to see you guys at Treaton's in July.


----------



## LoneEagle0607

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> It was good seeing you. SCarson wasn't distracted enough on the animal round. He kept center punching dots. You'll have to give me the scoop on his dogs so I can try to rattle his cage a little the next time.
> 
> I hope to see you guys at Treaton's in July.


Since SCarson was getting those dots on the animal round, I'll be glad to give you any scoop I can on his dog:shade: Something needs to rattle him  I'll have to practice it during our weekly practice sessions at Treaton's


----------



## SCarson

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Since SCarson was getting those dots on the animal round, I'll be glad to give you any scoop I can on his dog:shade: Something needs to rattle him  I'll have to practice it during our weekly practice sessions at Treaton's


That's right....keep pokin' the bear!! olarbear:


----------

